# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuria në internet!

## DI_ANA

"Love stories" neper internet...per shume nga ne mund te jete teper praktike,kemi rastin te njohim meshkuj ose femra qe nuk do ti kishim rastisur kurre dhe gjithashtu parakalojme ate ndjenje mosguximi ne real, te ashtuquajturen te jesh "i turpshem",ose e "turpshme"!
Por ama problemi mund te qendroje ketu.....
Meqenese nuk jemi pare ose njohur ne te vertete ne idealizojme dhe prej saj ndonjehere nuk eshte e lehte te kalosh ne jeten e vertete pa pesuar nje fare zhgenjimi!

Mos mendoni psh qe eshte Johnny Depp ose Jenifer Lopez!
Problemi ne virtualitet eshte se ai i le shume vend te rendesishem imagjinacionit.
Aq me teper qe edhe ne jeten reale ne fantazmojme....ne internet fuqia shumezohet me 1000!
Pa llogaritur psh nje chat,ku shume bukur mund te jemi ne diten tone me te mire morale dhe gabimisht njeriu qe mund te njohim na pelqen vetem sepse na tregon nje foto e cila edhe mund te mos jete e tij ose e saj!
Ne internet,ne te shkruar dmth,njerezit e turpshem behen llapazane,analfabetet ne ortografe na duken idiote,chatistat na duken simpatike ne sjellje...dmth qe ajo ose ai qe pelqeni ne virtual dhe qe eshte kaq i shkathet ne shkrim dhe ne fjale dhe qe u hapet kaq shume,mbase perballe jush nuk mund te jete i ose e tille,ndoshta mund te jete teper i ose e rezervuar.
Nuk mund te bejme dhe te krijojme nje ide mbi personin thjesht ne te lexuar.Nuk mund te krijojme nje gjykim mbi te thjesht me ato qe na jane shkruar.
Mendoj se duhet te jemi vigjilente duke menduar ndonjehere qe ky lloj imazhi qe kemi krijuar per personin ndonjehere mund te jete edhe i rremte!

Psh ne virtualitet ne mund te humbim kohen tone me nje femer ose nje mashkull qe ndoshta nuk do ate gje qe ne duam ose kerkojme,mund te biem ne krahet e nje joshesi,nje Don Zhuani,ose nje joshese Don Zhuane,kur ne mund te kerkojme fare bukur nje histori serioze dhe ku keta te tillet shume bukur mund te jene aty per te kaluar kohen.
Ne nje kohe qe dikush nga ne enderron pasionin tjetri ose tjetra kalon nje pjese kohe!
Ups...Cfare ndryshimi!

Nqs kerkoni dicka serioze eshte mire te flasim per projektet dhe idete e perbashketa me sinqeritet dhe jo vetem per gjerat qe na cojne ne krevatin e nje dhome gjumi!
Nuk eshte nevoja te luajme nje loje.Duke treguar ne te vertete ate qe kerkojme ne mund te shtyjme tjetrin te na hapet dhe ta njohim ne te vertete.
Ndonjehere kur njihemi me personin ne realitet zhgenjehemi pasi jemi perballe njeri tjetrit dhe nuk jemi ne gjendje te themi  dy fjale!
Stresohemi edhe para nje takimi dhe na duket vetja sikur do ikim ne nje provim ku ne te cilin na duhet patjeter te kalojme klasen!
Dhe pikerisht arrijme te skuqemi,te dridhemi dhe te jemi dikush tjeter...
Megjithate nqs tjetri ose tjetra jane njerez te mire nuk mund tju gjykojne ne sekondat e para te takimit ose ne diten e pare!

Duhet ti rrish besnik ose besnike nje imazhi te krijuar...
Ashtu si ju edhe tjetri ose tjetra ka idealizuar .
Ka fantazmuar te floket bjond dhe syte e bukur?Hm....mund te jemi me floke me te erreta se fotoja!
Ka pelqyer humorin,stilin?Hm......mund te jemi ndryshe!
Prandaj duhet te jemi qe ne fillim dakort me imazhin qe kemi dhene mbi profilin dhe me bisedat tona.Ai ose ajo ju pelqen per ate qe ka pare te ju dhe nuk eshte nevoja te shndrrohemi ne dike tjeter!
Megjithese mund te keni shume kohe duke folur me te ne virtual,megjithese mund t,iu duket i ose e sinqerte dhe e keni per zemer,megjithese mund te keni krijuar besimin,duhet te perfitoni ne realitet per ti bere pyetje mbi te vertetat...
Cfare pret nga jeta?
Kush eshte stili qe ai ose ajo pelqen te tjetra ose te tjetri?!
Perballe nuk eshte kollaj te genjesh.....

Kam arritur te besoj te njohjet e verteta ne virtualitet,te njohjet qe jane bere reale dhe kane sukses,po nga ana tjeter ka edhe plot qe mund te kene kaluar ne disfata ose zhgenjime!
Personalisht mendoj qe edhe ne virtualitet duhet te jemi ai person qe eshte ne reel.

A besoni ju te lidhjet ne virtualitet?
A ju kane dale ato mendime qe keni patur per personin apo jeni zhgenjyer?!

----------


## Apollyon

> A besoni ju te lidhjet ne virtualitet?
> A ju kane dale ato mendime qe keni patur per personin apo jeni zhgenjyer?!


Ps: shum teme e bukur.

Te te them qe besoj ne lidhje virtuale, se bej dot.
Te them qe nese me ndodh dicka e tille, perpiqem qe ta mbaj.. por eshte e pamundur sepse distanca larget shkaterron gjithcka, ndaj duhet te rrim me kembe ne toke, nese e duam me te vertete dicka nga virtualiteti atehere duhet te jemi shum te duruar.
Dita dites duhet ber ndonje gje e re, duhet te perpiqesh te luftosh per ate qe do, ndryshe eshte shume e veshtire te arrish ate qe do.. sduhet kurre te hudhesh komplet brenda, sepse eshte virtualitet edhe personin qe eshte nga ana tjeter e ekranit nuk e njeh aq sa duhet, kshu qe kujdes edhe me ndjenjat se ndryshe e ha kokes!!

Por do te thoja qe nese nje person ne dashuri, atehere ai person mund ta gjeje dashurine kudo, si ne virtualitet si ne cdo vend tjeter... dashuria nuk njeh vende, ajo del papritur, kshu qe edhe virtualiteti eshte gje e mundur, pse jo.

----------


## xfiles

Nuk besoj, njeriu duhet njohur ne realitet.

Per te tjerat jam plotesisht dakord me ty.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

E rendesishme eshte te dish ate qe kerkon nga nje njohje virtuale..nuk mund te pretendojme te krijojme nje lidhje dashurore vetem duke u bazuar ne nje lidhje virtuale,kjo mund te jete nje shtyse e cila mund te na nxise te njohim nje person,por pa e njohur ne realitet ate njeri,nuk mund te fluturojme me fantazine...gjithesesi mendoj se nje njeri serioz,di te imponoje rrespekt,ndersa nje njeri qe shtiret,nuk mund te shtiret pafundesisht,si ne virtualitet
ashtu edhe ne realitet.Te gjithe jemi deshmitare te lidhjeve qe kane nisur si njohje virtuale...ka plot lidhje te kesaj natyre te cilat kane funksionuar ashtu sikurse ka edhe nga ato te cilat kane shkuar keq,e njejta gje si me lidhjet,njohjet e te cilave kane nisur ne jeten reale...ne biem dakord apo na duken normale njohje te cilat kane nisur me mbleseri dhe na duken te pasigurta njohjet virtuale...shume per te qeshur po ta mendosh..nejse,gjitheseicili e shikon sipas botekuptimit te vet...personalisht,nuk kam mbetur aspak i zhgenjyer nga njohjet virtuale...te gjithe ata qe kam njohur ne virtualitet dhe qe kam patur deshire ti njoh ne realitet
i kam miq dhe gezoj nje respekt te vecante duke e nisur qe nga hapesja e temes dhe duke vazhduar me shume te tjere,kryesisht anetare te ketij forumi..

Pershendetje Di_Ana,zhgenjimet egzistojne edhe ne boten reale,jane pjese e jetes,une jam i kenaqur pasi nga miqesia ime nuk kam mbetur aspak i zhgenjyer,aq me pak prej teje,te uroj dite te gezuara per kete fundvit e dashur..

----------


## Nyx

> E rendesishme eshte te dish ate qe kerkon nga nje njohje virtuale..nuk mund te pretendojme te krijojme nje lidhje dashurore vetem duke u bazuar ne nje lidhje virtuale,kjo mund te jete nje shtyse e cila mund te na nxise te njohim nje person,por pa e njohur ne realitet ate njeri,nuk mund te fluturojme me fantazine...gjithesesi mendoj se nje njeri serioz,di te imponoje rrespekt,ndersa nje njeri qe shtiret,nuk mund te shtiret pafundesisht,si ne virtualitet
> ashtu edhe ne realitet.Te gjithe jemi deshmitare te lidhjeve qe kane nisur si njohje virtuale...ka plot lidhje te kesaj natyre te cilat kane funksionuar ashtu sikurse ka edhe nga ato te cilat kane shkuar keq,e njejta gje si me lidhjet,njohjet e te cilave kane nisur ne jeten reale...ne biem dakord apo na duken normale njohje te cilat kane nisur me mbleseri dhe na duken te pasigurta njohjet virtuale...shume per te qeshur po ta mendosh..nejse,gjitheseicili e shikon sipas botekuptimit te vet...


Bravo Tanku si gjithmon shkurt e shqip...

E te njejtit mendim jam dhe un, nqs nje personi qe njef ne virtualitet nuk i jep nje pamje reale ateher po te merr ne qafe imagjinata jote. Se je ti qe e ke ne dore veten si ne realitet si ne virtualitet.

----------


## doni_kishoti

Hajde dhe folni kur ta provoni.Pa e provu sun folni.Ok.Une e kam provu dhe ka funksionu shum shum shum mire.

----------


## Marijuana85

jem  takord me shoku_tankun !! 
nuk ju  besoj keto lidhjeve , ok per miqesi por jo per dashuri !!
njeriu mund te kalon shume mire me diken ne internet, chat ... me pas lidhje miqesore se ajo nuk lyp aq shume , ose mu kan me e sakte, nuk i lype te njejtat obligimet.
Mu kan edhe me objektiv ( me falni, ndoshta nuk thuhet ne gjuhen shqipe ?? ) secili mund te rren ne Internet dhe me na e mbush mendjen me tulliqfar fjala te bukura dhe te urta ... pra kujdes !

----------


## Çaushi

Pershendetje Di_Ana!

_Te pergezoj per temen e hapur,cdo teme qe sjell ne forum ka nje rendesi dhe peshe ne veten e saj,edhe kjo ka nje rendesi te veqante per kohen moderne qe po e jetojme,dhe per virtualitetin e perditshem ....!me pelqeu nje thenje e jotja ketu citoj:
"Aq me teper qe edhe ne jeten reale ne fantazojme....ne internet fuqia shumezohet me 1000!"_

----------


## baby^girl

Per mendimin tim, sic e ke then dhe ti vet, interneti te jep mundesin te njofesh njerez, qe dhe mbase nuk do e kishe rastin ti njifje kurr ne jete. Po,  eshte e vertet qe disa gjera nga interneti zmadhohen nga imagjinata, dhe mund te zhgenjesh. Por ama nje pyetje kisha -->
Ashtu si mund te zhgenjehemi me nje person qe e njofim ne internet, a nuk mund te zhgenjehemi dhe nga nje person qe e takojm ne jete reale, ne shkolle, ne pune apo ne club? Ai person qe eshte aq i mire dhe aq i sjellshem me ty diten e pare qe e takon, nuk mund te kthehet ne nje person qe nuk ta pret mendja? 
Mendoj se zhgenjimi ne jeten realen eshte i barabart me ate virtuale. Prandaj kujdesi dhe vigjilenca duhet te jet 100% kudo ne jete. 

Uroj fat te mire te gjithe beqarve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Avantazhet e virtulitetit.

-Nje mjet i mire per te zhvilluar imagjinaten,

-çekiçi virtual te dhemb me pak..

-Stervitemi per te hequr "turpshmerine ne karakter"

-Konfidencat jane me te lehta per tu bere dhe pa rrezik.

-Dikush "fantazmon" per ju,me kete foto te bukur plazhi.

-Dikush tejkalon paragjykimet duke guxuar te shkoje pak "larg"!

-Mesimi dhe njohja e thelle e nje personi.

-Zhvillimi i kapacitetit daktilografik....."stervitja ne te shkruar".

Te keqijat e tij...

-Neqoftese admirueset ose admiratoret jane virtuel,kush do t,ju perkedhele?!

-Ju se dini kujt mund ti hapeni aq shume!!!

-Ndoshta po fantazoni te "komshiu i shemtuar"!

-Nje "pseudonim" mund te fshehi nje adoleshent 15 vjeçar ose nje burre te martuar 50 vjeç!

-Rreziku per te lene menjane ate qe quhet "jete e vertete",realitetin!

-Inkurajimi i nje ane negative qe mund te kemi,asaj qe quhet "frike"!

-Harrimi i nje bjondeje te bukur ne rruge ose nje ezmeri teper simpatik!

-Mbyllja ne vetvete dhe harrimi i miqve te vertete!

----------


## DI_ANA

Dallimi i nje njeriu "pervers" ne internet..

-Nje diskutim i larget me raportin e moshes qe ai ose ajo pretendon te kete!

-Dikush qe te ben pyetje shume te shpejta te cilat te bejne te ndjehesh keq...."Cfare ke veshur ne kete moment"?,"A i mban fundet e shkurtera"?!

-Dikush qe ju kerkon foto nudo tuajat..

-Dikush qe kerkon t,ju takoje qe diten e pare...

-Ju refuzoni qe ta takoni?__Ai vazhdon te kembenguli dhe arrin deri ne limiten me te fundit per t,ju bindur!

-Dikush qe do te dije sa me shume per ju,adresen e cdo gje intime tuajen!

-Dikush qe nuk hapet persa i perket vetes se tij dhe qendron misterioz dhe teper enigmatik!

-Dikush qe nxehet kur ju i refuzoni per dicka!

----------


## DI_ANA

E mira me e madhe e nje njohjeje ne virtualitet..

__Marredhenia ose njohja  ka shkuar shume me larg se nje "terheqje fizike",personit i interesoni ju ne rradhe te pare,kerkon qe t,ju njohi sa me teper dhe jo te beje analizen e veseve ose te keqijave tuaja.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*-Harrimi i nje bjondeje te bukur ne rruge ose nje ezmeri teper simpatik!*
hahahaha kush tha qe bjondet jane me te bukurat,pastaj pse vetem esmeri....

----------


## IL__SANTO

Virtualiteti edh Realiteti jane disi kontradiktore.Por kam degjuar shume raste kur "Njohjet" Virtuale jane kthyer ne Realitet edhe jane akoma ne kembe.
Mgjt realiteti nenkupton te qendrosh me kembet ne Toke kurse Virtualiteti nenkupton te kesh pire sasi te konsiderushme Red-Bull-i.       :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> *-Harrimi i nje bjondeje te bukur ne rruge ose nje ezmeri teper simpatik!*
> hahahaha kush tha qe bjondet jane me te bukurat,pastaj pse vetem esmeri....


E mire de,se nje shembul ishte...ok po e ndrroj! :buzeqeshje: 

Harrimi i nje ezmereje te bukur qe shikoni ne rruge ose nje bjondi sy jeshil.....

----------


## xfiles

> E mire de,se nje shembul ishte...ok po e ndrroj!
> 
> Harrimi i nje ezmereje te bukur qe shikoni ne rruge ose nje bjondi sy jeshil.....


ou,
e pse vetem ezmereje dhe bjondi,
po ata me floke genshtenje e sy kafe 
 :buzeqeshje: 

ndrroje prap. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

xfiles  po le menjan ata me floket e kuq derman.    :P

----------


## DI_ANA

> ou,
> e pse vetem ezmereje dhe bjondi,
> po ata me floke genshtenje e sy kafe 
> 
> 
> ndrroje prap.


Ok....

BJonde,ezmere,flokekuqe,floke geshtenje...floke lyer etj.

Ose bjond,ezmer,flokekuq,flokelyer me boje,floke geshtenje...per te gjithe dmth!

----------


## Auroraa

eshte interesante qe edhe keto lidhjet virtuale ka qe funksionojne.   njoh dy raste qe kane funksionuar dhe jane martuar , njeri tani po pret nje femije shpejte.

----------


## Mr_Tironci

> A besoni ju te lidhjet ne virtualitet?
> A ju kane dale ato mendime qe keni patur per personin apo jeni zhgenjyer?!


Un per menimin tim nuk besoj tek lidhjet ne virtualitet. Nuk besoj sepse ne krijojm nji imazh per dike edhe ne kete person e pelqejm vetem ne kete menyr qe ai eshte paraqit edhe nqs ne realitet ky person osht ndryshe ne do ndryshojm menim pra nuk do e pelqejm me. Jam shume dakort me ato qe the DI_ANA sepse ato fjal qe ne mund te themi diten e par ne nje njohje virtualiteti nuk mund ti themi ne realitet. Ose prania reale e atij personi qe ne njofim ne virtualitet mund te na frenoj te themi shume gjona ne realitet. Rrall jan ato tipa qe si ne virtualitet jan edhe ne realitet.

----------

